
John Cleese’s “Letter to America” - theoneill
http://starrgazr.wordpress.com/2008/02/15/john-cleeses-letter-to-america/
======
jordanfulghum
<http://www.snopes.com/politics/satire/revocation.asp>

~~~
pg
Damn, I was actually fooled by that. Whoever wrote it is pretty good. I
laughed out loud when I got to "American brands will be referred to as 'Near-
Frozen Gnat’s Urine.'"

------
brlittle
Fake. I know. But...

"10. All American cars are hereby banned. They are crap and this is for your
own good."

This would, in fact, be rich coming from a Brit. Really. Hah!

------
xirium
From the article: "All American cars are hereby banned. They are crap and this
is for your own good. When we show you German cars, you will understand what
we mean."

From the article: "The Former USA will adopt UK prices on petrol (which you
have been calling "gasoline") - roughly $8/US per gallon. Get used to it."

In London, you can buy an old Porsche for 2000 pounds (about US$4000).
Unfortunately, fuel alone costs about US$0.60 per mile.

------
pivo
Oh well, we had a good run

------
albertcardona
Half the entries are something to worry about. Wake up USAish people.

PS: "Americans" describes a lot more people than just the citizens of the USA.
It's about time you choose a suitable word.

PPS: Today is trolling day, in case you didn't notice.

~~~
ricky_clarkson
En espanol, sí. Pero en inglés, "American" es para los de EEUU.

Get used to it.

~~~
albertcardona
Native English speakers no longer own the English language with exclusive
rights.

